# bromptom design



## chris folder (3 Nov 2015)

Hi if you could add something new to the bromptom design what would it be? I would like a kick stand


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi if you could add something new to the bromptom design what would it be? I would like a kick stand


Least needed Brompton feature - already built in.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2015)

8 track player.


----------



## FrankCrank (4 Nov 2015)

....they started selling them over this way a short while back, and they cost about double what they do in UK due to taxation. 
Smelling salts would be a useful accessory, to try and revive the Thais when they get told the price.........


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi if you could add something new to the bromptom design what would it be? I would like a kick stand


A smugometer .....


----------



## FrankCrank (4 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> A smugometer .....



.....methinks it would be red-lining the whole time......


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Nov 2015)

Twist grip gears and a nexus/alfine hub option.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ....they started selling them over this way a short while back, and they cost about double what they do in UK due to taxation.
> Smelling salts would be a useful accessory, to try and revive the Thais when they get told the price.........


Would that not apply equally to other non local brands too or is it a disincentive specific to UK import goods?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Twist grip gears and a nexus/alfine hub option.



Speak to Rob at Kinetics.

It'll cost ya tho.


----------



## chris folder (4 Nov 2015)

Hi so meny bromptom riders i have spoken to say they miss a kick stand flicking the wheel under with items on the rack or the rack bag is a bit hard if u dont want to keep taking them off rack


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Incprporate the front luggage block as an integral part of the frame.

The spinny hinge clips are a niggle. There are better aftermarket ones out there at a premium price and I figured one myself that'd work if I ever get my backside in gear to find a little workshop to make it up for me.

I would like to see a hub dynamo as standard personally with front and rear lighting fitted, to make it a genuine hop on and go without accessories straight from handing over the cash. Weight tho and not everyone uses it in the dark.

In an ideal world I'd put hub drum brakes on too but the saving in rim and pad wear would be offset by the extra weight for most people I imagine - I guess it would be an option for those that ride-fold rather than those that fold-ride in between other modes of transport.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2015)

Hydra anti materiel rockets could be handy for recalcitrant motorists.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Nov 2015)

Brommies are a one size fits all. An XS 14" and XL 20" version, would be nice options for wee folk, who currently haul around enough bike for tall people, and tall people, who could do with a stiffer, stronger and longer bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2015)

From my relatively short experience of riding one, everything that I can think of is either available as an option or an after-market add on. Easier frame closing twiddly bolts , dynamos, lighter frame (Ti option). 

I thought the 6 speed derailleur hub was a horrible bodge before I got mine, but it works fine even if it is an ugly solution. I only use the high range for my commute as there aren't any big enough hills, and 3 speeds is enough for me. I've tested the low range on a serious hill and it was OK. And there are other options for hub gears available.

The whole bike is a bit flexy, which I find a bit unnerving but I suppose I've got used to that.


----------



## jay clock (4 Nov 2015)

Make it every part out of carbon so weight drops to under 5kg

And offer folding SPD pedals


----------



## Kell (4 Nov 2015)

I think a longer bike would be better. It's very sit up and beg.

Even just an extra inch of material either side of the main fold.

'Proper' gearing.

While I've got used to the six speed, I don't see why they don't use a six speed (or more) hub gear.

Yes you can buy after market, but it's hideously expensive.

Disc brakes. Again, see above.


----------



## FrankCrank (4 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Would that not apply equally to other non local brands too or is it a disincentive specific to UK import goods?



.....don't worry, UK is not being singled out. The extortionate taxes apply here pretty much to all foreign imports, ASEAN countries excepted.
Also, can get Feather DE shaving blades here very cheap, so maybe Japan is let off the hook.
You just gotta see the ticket price on Minis - cost more than my house 
I think it's called 'protecting the domestic market'


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

Removable pedals rather than folding ones e.g. like the MKS EZY ones so you can remove and/or swap from flats to spds in seconds
Permanent fixture luggage block
Hub dyno with hub brake
6- or 8-speed rear hub with hub brake
Ergon Grips
Tricky one... rear mounted back light that isn't a foot off the floor and aimed at a car number plate.
Decent non-spinning clamp handles


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> And offer folding SPD pedals


I am surprised they havn't done that already, it's such an obvious mod, or offer the EZY removable type option.


----------



## jay clock (4 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am surprised they havn't done that already, it's such an obvious mod, or offer the EZY removable type option.


ANyone got any suggestions for my SPD pedal question? I want the two sided type though, so I can cycle with trainers too. I have found these but they are SPD only 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/review-mks-cube-ezy-pedal-32139/


----------



## Shortmember (4 Nov 2015)

Belt drive and 18" wheels.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

Shortmember said:


> Belt drive and 18" wheels.


I was tempted to say belt drive, but my experience with belts on Stridas is not positive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> ANyone got any suggestions for my SPD pedal question? I want the two sided type though, so I can cycle with trainers too. I have found these but they are SPD only
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/review-mks-cube-ezy-pedal-32139/


iirc with MKS EZY you have to buy two pairs of pedals, one spd, one platform, and swap. The swap takes maybe 30 seconds if a cack handed oaf like me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

They do these now

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/mks_ur...gclid=CPzk863g9sgCFYgKwwodAaAODw&gclsrc=aw.ds

But not spd compatible.


----------



## jay clock (4 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They do these now
> 
> https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/mks_ur...gclid=CPzk863g9sgCFYgKwwodAaAODw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> But not spd compatible.


Sadly that would mean new shoes as my other bikes have SPDs


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They do these now
> 
> https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/mks_ur...gclid=CPzk863g9sgCFYgKwwodAaAODw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> But not spd compatible.



What are they called? Egg whisk? Bloke on the bike tour had these.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Nov 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi so meny bromptom riders i have spoken to say they miss a kick stand flicking the wheel under with items on the rack or the rack bag is a bit hard if u dont want to keep taking them off rack


Only if you use the rear rack, which very very few people riding Bromptons seem to do. I have been one of them, when it was necessary, but even then I never particularly felt the need for a kickstand.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

Lonestar said:


> What are they called? Egg whisk? Bloke on the bike tour had these.


Egg Beaters?


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Egg Beaters?




Fanks mate,It was something like that.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...K752J8n3Q7s2y9zLDxwHYhoCHgbw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Looked it up,you are correctumando.They look classy don't they?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Fanks mate,It was something like that.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...K752J8n3Q7s2y9zLDxwHYhoCHgbw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Looked it up,you are correctumando.


Crank Brothers licensed the tech to Look iirc. I tried early models of Crank Bros but kept wrecking the pedals so went back to spd's.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Crank Brothers licensed the tech to Look iirc. I tried early models of Crank Bros but kept wrecking the pedals so went back to spd's.



Yeah I like the look of them but they look a tad expensive here.Not really any point as all my stuff is spd.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Removable pedals rather than folding ones e.g. like the MKS EZY ones so you can remove and/or swap from flats to spds in seconds
> Permanent fixture luggage block
> Hub dyno with hub brake
> 6- or 8-speed rear hub with hub brake
> ...


Are you me in disguise 

Good call on the light too. I do wonder if they could build aa decent one into the rear of the saddle as I don't see many Brommys with a saddle pack.

I have a Volt 50 mounted right up the seatpost, it doesn't bother the fold and I'm not a flappy tail jacket wearer.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2015)

Changing the front light for one with a standlight in and I find 2 wires are hardwired into the light .Four connectors naturally are fitted to the new and old front light.So I try and get into the front light,which I eventually do (wrecking it in the process) to find it's wired into the circuit board.So now I have to wait for new connectors till I can wire the new light in.Arrrrrrgh.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Nov 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Changing the front light for one with a standlight in and I find 2 wires are hardwired into the light .Four connectors naturally are fitted to the new and old front light.So I try and get into the front light,which I eventually do (wrecking it in the process) to find it's wired into the circuit board.So now I have to wait for new connectors till I can wire the new light in.Arrrrrrgh.


Mine has a standlight with the SON dynamo option ....


----------



## Lonestar (5 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mine has a standlight with the SON dynamo option ....



 Stand light is on the back.Hopefully the front will work okay when I get the connectors...


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Stand light is on the back.Hopefully the front will work okay when I get the connectors...


Here's hoping!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Stand light is on the back.Hopefully the front will work okay when I get the connectors...


Here's hoping! Mine seem to stay on forever which is pretty useful.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Here's hoping! Mine seem to stay on forever which is pretty useful.



Thought I would just solder two connectors on the front light as the rear light connectors just plug into the front also as there are four connectors.It may be more reliable and if I have any more probs with it I will just buy a new light.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-LED-R...611565?hash=item280ac89dad:g:aloAAOSw5VFWLdqR

This is the new light,sure I got it cheaper then this.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Nov 2015)

Now wired in front stand light and it works fine with the back stand light.That Shimano connector is well tricky.Will probably update the connectors at a later date.


----------



## Kell (6 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> ANyone got any suggestions for my SPD pedal question? I want the two sided type though, so I can cycle with trainers too. I have found these but they are SPD only
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/review-mks-cube-ezy-pedal-32139/



I've just seen some platforms that clip on to your SPDs and turn them into 'normal' pedals. They were advertised on one of those Facebook ads, but I now can't find them.

They clip on by hand, then you can twist them off with your normal shoes.


----------



## Kell (6 Nov 2015)

In fact, here they are...







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winwood-Decksters-Platform-Clip-Ons-without/dp/B001C6BJGK

Cheaper version are available.






http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bbb-bpd-90-feetrest-spd-pedal-adaptors/


----------



## 12boy (9 Nov 2015)

The changes I would like to see are:
A chain tensioner that is attached to the dropout so as to stay one when I remove the rear wheel.
Brakes with a QR so as to be able to take a wheel on and off without deflating it.
The option of using a 1 1/8 inch stem or a bar holder with a removable face plate so as to pull the bar without taking everything off one side.
Easily replaceable bushings for the hinges so I could get it re-powdercoated without out undue hassle. I must be abusive because the paint on the chainstays is pretty rough now.
Would love one of the 1200 gram SA 5 speeds as an option.
first time visiting this site, very interesting.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2015)

12boy said:


> The changes I would like to see are:
> A chain tensioner that is attached to the dropout so as to stay one when I remove the rear wheel.
> Brakes with a QR so as to be able to take a wheel on and off without deflating it.
> The option of using a 1 1/8 inch stem or a bar holder with a removable face plate so as to pull the bar without taking everything off one side.
> ...


Welcome!
Oh, and great first contribution ....


----------



## Brains (9 Nov 2015)

Kick stand
Dynamo as standard (I know they are for the German market) one of my mistakes on ordering mine, that I did not bother.

A decent front light, the current Brompton battery one is so badly designed, that there are many out there better (and cheaper) 

Hub gears, Rohloff style, mine is the 6 gear version, and I still have not got to grips with the two levers.
The frame to 'click' together, rather than the fiddley doing up the thumbscrews
both pedals to fold as standard, 

Pedals not to over-fold thereby damaging the paintwork

SPD folding pedals as an option

I've seen Bromptons with an after-market seat tube with built in rear LED lights, sooooo much better.
Some sort of carry handle that fits around the frame above the pedals (and would protect the frame), possibly with a shoulder strap

A proper 'Dutch' type of bell, not the useless built in pinger (over-engineered indulgence) 

A speedo/milometer that works (anyone ever found one that does ????)
Anyone know of a site that sell 'all' the after-market Brompton options, like the leather handgrips and the lightweight wheels etc ? 

A recommended lock, that fits on the bike ?

A higher quality pump, a touring track pump type, that can get to the 100 PSI required (could be built into the seat post, like on a Birdy )

The ability to fix a rear wheel puncture as easily as on a normal bike (My local LBS changes £15 for all bikes except Bromptons, which are £25)
A wheeled travelling case that can easily be carried on the bike


----------



## jefmcg (9 Nov 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQscBxx7wLE


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Nov 2015)

Brains said:


> both pedals to fold as standard,
> Pedals not to over-fold thereby damaging the paintwork
> A speedo/milometer that works (anyone ever found one that does ????)


Don't see why the other one needs to fold, it's out the way by the wheel?
Overfolding was less of a problem with the older cranks/pedals - the latest version is shocking for this
I have a cateye that seems to work fine?


----------

